# steam traction / tractors



## sawyer massey (Oct 15, 2009)

i would like to see who else builds traction engines on here .
all makes would be great ....cases are nice but there are allot out there .
can you show me what else is being or has bin built ?
thanks in advance 
Todd


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome Todd 

Unfortunately I don't have a traction engine yet, but I am honing up my skills to one day build a scale model of the Martin Luther as it was named here in Namibia; It's the only traction engine I can physically visit ;D

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 15, 2009)

I've built a 1" Minnie, thats the one in my avitar and a few more pics of the finished engine in this album.

I am currently just over half way through a 2" Fowler A7 aggricultural engine, most of the parts are detailed in this album.

Although mostly UK based there is a very active model section on Traction Talk Forum if you want to take a look

http://www.tractiontalkforum.com/

Arnold, that looks an interesting project, I've not seen any models of the German engines, even the more popular makes such as Lanz or Ottomeyer. At least you have the full size one to measure from :

Jason


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Todd.

Have you tried the search feature? Search 'traction' and other related terms.

And, if you would, post something about yourself in the Welcome thread. Everyone would like to know more. Building any engines?


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 15, 2009)

i havent built any yet but i got steel down at the fab shop getting rolled for the boiler as we speak for the next project a 1/2 scale of a 60hp advance-rumley. my great uncle has an original one so were measureing it to build the model.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello,

Like Jason I am building a 2" scale Fowler A7 Traction Engine and it is a fill in project so far although next year it will become my main project. I am covering the build both on this forum and my own website [urlhttp://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2870.msg35125#msg35125[/url]

and http://www.mikes-models.com/ccfowlerdiary.html/url]

Look forward to seeing your build


----------



## sawyer massey (Oct 15, 2009)

here are a few pictures of the engines 
the other sawyer is in the welcome tread 
have a great day 
Todd


----------

